# Elektrotechnikermeister Prüfungsaufgaben



## Markus (13 März 2007)

hallo mann den meister ja theoretisch in wenigen tagen machen wenn man einfach ohne vorbereitungskurs in die prüfung geht.

kennt jemand solche todesmutigen harakiri kandidaten?

wie schlecht sind die erfolgsaussichten?

kann mir jemand orginal prüfungsaufgaben der vergangenen jahre schicken? würde mir das gerne mal ansehen...


markus@uhltronix.com

danke!


----------



## godi (13 März 2007)

Hallo!

Für was willst du denn den Meister machen? Du hast ja schon ne höhere Schule oder?  

Also ich mache gerade den Werkmeister für Mechatronik aber in Österreich. Bei uns sieht das so aus das wir das ganze Jahr über in den Fächern Prüfungen haben die wir Positiv abschließen müssen. Im 2ten Jahr müssen wir ein Projekt machen das einen Mechanischen-, Elektrischen- und Steuerungsbereich umfasst. Das ganze müssen wir Dokumentieren. Dieses Projekt wird dann Abgegeben und benotet. Zum Schluss vom 2ten Jahr müssen wir dann unser Projekt vorstellen.
Im Prinzip ist unser Projekt mit Vorstellung unser Abschluss.

Leider habe ich dadurch keine Fragen für dich.

godi


----------



## godi (13 März 2007)

Ich habe mir mal diese 2 Bücher gekauft:
http://www.amazon.de/Prüfungsfragen...010563-8614135?ie=UTF8&qid=1173801121&sr=11-1

http://www.amazon.de/Prüfungsbuch-E...010563-8614135?ie=UTF8&qid=1173801215&sr=11-1

Villeicht hilfts dir ja was.


----------



## zotos (13 März 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> hallo mann den meister ja theoretisch in wenigen tagen machen wenn man einfach ohne vorbereitungskurs in die prüfung geht.
> 
> kennt jemand solche todesmutigen harakiri kandidaten?
> 
> ...




Also Du wärst der Erste den ich "kenne" der das auf diesen weg gemacht hätte. Die meister die ich kenne haben das brav in Voll- oder Teilzeit gemacht.
Ich selbst habe ja den Techniker gemacht und wenn ich mich an die BAP Prüfung erinnere das war reine Auswendig lernerei. Ich denke das VDE-Wissen auch in der Prüfung anders ist als im realen Leben.
Man muss Sachen nicht nur richtig machen man muss sie in der Prüfung auch noch begründen können.

Aber die Meister hier im Forum werden das sicher besser erklären können.


----------



## Sockenralf (13 März 2007)

Hallo,

geht es dir um den Industriemeister oder den Handwerksmeister?

Beim Industriemeister hat sich vor 1 oder 2 Jahren die Prüfung komplett gewandelt --> da wird´s noch nicht viel auf dem "freien Markt" geben.

Aber ältere Prüfungen (irgendwie von 1998 bis 2005 oder so) hätte ich eine ganze Menge.

Ich muß dir leider sagen (habe meinen Industriemeister von von Sept. 2002 bis Mai 2005 gemacht), daß ein Antreten zur Prüfung (egal ob alt oder neu) ohne Vorbereitung zum Scheitern veruteilt ist.

Seit letzem Jahr bin ich im Prüfungsausschuß zur Elektromeisterprüfung und habe somit auch in´s neue Modell ein wenig Einblick  

Es geht schließlich nicht nur um Elektrik (und auch da ziemlich an´s Eingemachte), sondern auch solch Sachen wie Arbeitsrecht, "Psychologie", BWL, VDE, Mathematik, Physik, Chemie, Werkstoffkunde, usw.

Ich kann mir absolut NICHT vorstellen, daß das irgendjemand quasi aus dem Stegreif hinbringt (auch kein z. B. Techniker oder Inschinör)  :sm2: 


MfG


----------



## Markus (13 März 2007)

es geht um den hanwerksmeister bzw die eintragung in die handwerksrolle.

es wäre in meinem fall auch möglich über ein ausnahmeregelung eingetragen zu werden, aber es interessiert mich halt spasseshalber...

meine persönliche einschätzung:

teil 1 und 2
das sps- model und mathe sind kein problem
bei vde wirds sehr gefährlich, wobei ich da die gebiete atex und emv sicher problemlos packen würde.
was sonst kommt, keine ahnung, wird aber sicher sehr gefährlich...


teil 3
machbar, habe erst kürzlich eine gmbh gegründet und kenne mich noch aus der entscheidungsphase recht gut mit den anderen formen aus. doppelte buchführung und einnahmenüberschuss stellen auch kein problem dar.
was sonst kommt, keine ahnung, wird aber sicher sehr gefährlich...


teil4
denke das kann jeder der etwas kompetenz und kommunikationfähigkeit besitzt...


habe ich die sache unterschätzt?


----------



## plc_tippser (13 März 2007)

Sockenralf schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> geht es dir um den Industriemeister oder den Handwerksmeister?
> 
> ...


 
sehe ich auch so, keine chanche, kenne nur inen im forum, der das kann


----------



## Markus (13 März 2007)

plc_tippser schrieb:


> sehe ich auch so, keine chanche, kenne nur inen im forum, der das kann


 
ICH? :sm16: :s22: :s8: :sm24:


----------



## plc_tippser (13 März 2007)

ganz klares ääähhhm, neh, du nicht


----------



## plc_tippser (13 März 2007)

plc_tippser schrieb:


> ganz klares ääähhhm, neh, du nicht


 
es sei denn, ich krieg ein danke, dann du natürlich auch, Nr.2


----------



## Markus (13 März 2007)

wenn du damit diesen "ralligen" schleimer meinst, der auch member das jahres wurde, dann verzeihe ich dir das nie!


----------



## Markus (13 März 2007)

was natürlich klar ist bei der sache:
es würde einzig und alleine ums nackte überleben gehen, wäre mit der schlechtest möglichen note zum durchkommen zufrieden.

bzw. ich erwarte nicht das mir hinterher irgendwelche ministerpräsidenten die hand schütteln...


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (13 März 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> es geht um den hanwerksmeister bzw die eintragung in die handwerksrolle.



Ich schätze mal, wenn du da als Inscheniör hereinstolzierst und willst ohne jede Vorbereitung "mal eben" den Handwerksmeister machen, da werden die die Altmeister so in den Arsch treten, dass du denen auf den Fußnägeln kauen kannst.

Vergiss es !


----------



## Markus (13 März 2007)

ähhm gut...

also ich bin kein ing.
ich bin ausser facharbeiter titeltechnisch garnix - bin eben ein wunderkind ( :s15: )...

wäre nett wenn mir mal wer die gefährlichen unbekannten beschreiben könnte...


----------



## repök (13 März 2007)

*Probier doch einfach mal.....*

Dann kanst du ja hinter bescheid sagen........
Ich persönlich glaube, das ist nicht zu schaffen. Vom E-technischen Teil mal abgesehn.


----------



## Markus (13 März 2007)

naja wie hoch sind denn die prüfungsgebühren?
wir könnten ja 1:100 wetten auf mich abschliessen, dann hätte ich zumindest die wieder drin...


----------



## Sockenralf (13 März 2007)

plc_tippser schrieb:


> es sei denn, ich krieg ein danke, dann du natürlich auch, Nr.2


 
Wird hier vielleicht ein Schwarzmarkt in´s Leben gerufen? :sm23: 


Einer meiner damaligen Schulkameraden hat sich nach Bestehen der Prüfung bei der Handwerkskammer erkundigt, ob denn nicht auch ein Industrie-Meister eingetragen werden könnte.
Damals hieß es, daß das kein Problem sei, nur Zulassung vom VNB (z. B. zum Beantragen eines Zählers) gäbe es keine.
Dazu ist noch irgendeine Prüfung notwendig.

Kannst ja mal bei deiner Handwerkskammer anfragen (das handelt nicht jede Kammer gleich).

Aber wie gesagt --> auch der Industriemeister ist nicht leichter, nur fällt da der "Nasenfaktor" des Prüfungsausschußes teilweise weg, weil die schriftlichen Prüfungen bundesweit einheitlich sind.

MfG


----------



## Sockenralf (13 März 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> naja wie hoch sind denn die prüfungsgebühren?
> wir könnten ja 1:100 wetten auf mich abschliessen, dann hätte ich zumindest die wieder drin...


 

Wenn du hoch und heilig versprichst, daß du ehrlich bist, dann wette ich hier und jetzt eine Kiste Bier, daß du das nicht packst  

Die Prüfung zum Industriemeister ist gar nicht soooo arg, ich meine irgendwie 300€ oder so im Kopf zu haben.

Aber du kannst ja mal spasseshalber zu einer AdA-Prüfung (Ausbilder) antreten, dann weißt du in etwa, was an Arbeitsrecht und ZiB (zusammenarbeit im Betrieb --> das Psychologische) auf dich zukommt

MfG


----------



## repök (13 März 2007)

*Wetten?*

Nichts für ungut, aber ich hab mich auch mal mit dem Gedanken getragen. Hab die Meisterprüfung dann ganz gelassen, weil Zeit und Geld nicht da. Mein Chef fragte damals wieso ich (techniker) noch Meister machen will..tja wollte auch einen weisse (bei uns als Meister-) Bauhelm haben. Weil ein kollege von mir hat sich einfach einen gekauft, fand ich die günstigste lösung.


----------



## Markus (13 März 2007)

um die eitragung an sich geht es nicht.
die bekommt man auch mit 6 gesellenjahren wenn davon 4 in leitender position waren.
du darfst dann nur nicht an die zähler weil die evu das nicht zulassen, aber das ginge mir gilinde gesagt am arsch vorbei...

es gibt keinen konkreten zwang für mich den meister zu machen, ich bräuchte noch nichteinmal die eintragung...

aber was man hat hat man, und wenn aufwand und vielleicht zukünftiger nutzen in einem angenehmen verhältniss stehen, warum also nicht?

aber die eintragung ohne richtigen meister über die ausnahmeregelung ist was für weicheier, deshalb der heldenhafte plan von eonem unerschrocken kämpfer ohne furcht und tadel...

zuersteinmal interessieren mich eure einschäzungen.
dann hätte ich gerne konkretere ausssagen zu den einzelnen themen der prüfung um meine eigene einschätzung zu fokusieren...


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (13 März 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> aber was man hat hat man,



Mach doch erst mal das deutsche Sportabzeichen in Gold.


----------



## Sockenralf (13 März 2007)

Oder das Seepferdchen  

*DuckUndWeg*

MfG


----------



## Markus (13 März 2007)

seepferdchen habe ich gemacht da sind einige von euch noch ganz wo anders geschwommen!

fürs sportabzeichen bin ich inzwischen zu dick....


----------



## Sockenralf (13 März 2007)

Hallo,

warum bist du nicht drüben im Chat?

Dort ließe sich das Thema vielleicht weiter vertiefen
Ich dachte dich da rumlungern zu finden, aber da ist nur der Udo39

MfG


----------



## Sockenralf (13 März 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> seepferdchen habe ich gemacht da sind einige von euch noch ganz wo anders geschwommen!


 
Stimmt das Geburtsdatum im Profil???????????

*Du Jungspund *

MfG


----------



## nade (13 März 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> es geht um den hanwerksmeister bzw die eintragung in die handwerksrolle.
> 
> es wäre in meinem fall auch möglich über ein ausnahmeregelung eingetragen zu werden, aber es interessiert mich halt spasseshalber...
> 
> ...


Ersteinmal... alda Schwedde weiche Kinie. 
Zu Teil 1 je nach HWK, ist das denk ich mal Wirklich kein Thema, das sind "nur" Steuerungsaufgaben. Dazu müßte ich noch irgentwo Originale Anlagenbeschreibungen haben. Auf jeden wenn man Leitung etwas sauber verlegen kann, und einen Schaltschrank vertüdeln kann, unter Beachtung von der VDE 0113-1 Peanuts. SPS ist wohl glaub kein Thema da eine SCL Doku hinzulegen, wo die nicht gelesen bekommen, aber voll Funktioniert.
Dann Telefonanlage parametrieren? schwachsinn hoch '° und EIB sollte auch nach einer Woche in die Software arbeiten gehen.
VDE praktische Messungen sind die erstmessung mit Prüfprotokoll nach 0100-701. Zum praktischen Aufbau habe ich in der Vollzeit die Stunden lieber geschlafen bzw mich etwas mit der Step7 beschäftigt. Telefonanlage, dadrüber hab ich gelacht, weil einfach Zeit genug um gemütlich Einstellung für Einstellung durchgehen war. (Auerswald 4410) Bei EIB kam soviel Wissen rüber, das ich geradeeinmal die "Generalprobe" 2 Objektbeispiele gemacht hatte. Ist auch "nur" mal Software reingucken wie die Objekte und Geräte miteinander verknüpft werden.
Teil 2 ist Planen, Projektieren von z.B. einer KFZ-Werkstatt mit Büro. Dabei ist VDE 0100 Bblt. 5, 298-4 un die für Bäder und Feuchträume zu beachten.
(Vorjahr kam da "spielend" mit Stromkreise berechnen aus. Bei uns wars der Komplette Plan und um die 20 Stromkreise in der gleichen Zeit) Dazu für den Elektro- Sicherheitsschein VDE wälzen und "billige" Berechnungen. War keine EMV dabei gefragt.VOB Fragen und UVV waren auch noch.
Teil 3 BWL <-- bestimmt kein Thema, da gings z.B. um berechnung oder der Auftrag trotz knapp unter Wert sich noch rechnet. Kaufmännisch ist halt das typische Zahlengeschiebe von doppelter Buchführung, und Recht halt so Sachen wie Gewährleistung und Mahnrecht un lallblubb. Denke das kannste auch soweit.
Dann BAP/AdA ist der ganze theoretische Psychomist mit kein Azubi allein auf der Baustelle, Kognetiv... die einzelnen "Lernarten" einteilen, Unterweisungsentwurf schreiben. Dann da entweder in einem art Fachgespräch drüber zerpflückt werden oder praktisch Unterweisen. <-- viel Theorie um nichts, entweder man hats Praktisch schon machen müssen und kanns, oder man ist eh en Säckel und kans auch mit Theorie nicht.

Zu den Gebühren frag nach der Gebührenordnung auf deiner HWK nach.
Für wirklich Prüfungsrelevantes, guck mal einen der gerade da auf der Kammer seinen Meister machen will was gemacht wird.
Alles in allem ist es mit 2-3 Wochen vor der Prüfung intensiv vorbereiten möglich. Weiß weil z.B. BAP ziemlich mit dem Umfang hängen gelassen worden, bei Planen Projektieren mit zu geringem Umfang der Prüfung "gefüttert" worden und BWL war ihm der nicht geforderte Netzplan zur Personaleinteilung wichtiger, als der benötigte Einsatzplan nach Tagen, ohne Rückwirkung ob Puffer da ist oder nicht.
Prüfungsteile die du schon in ähnlichem Umfang abgelegt hast mußte mal da fragen, ob sie anerkannt werden und somit der Teil dir erlassen wird.
*Diese Angaben sind mit Gewehr, ohne Kugeln und ohne gewähr*


----------



## Stromer (13 März 2007)

Ich würde die Idee unterstüzen und ziehe sogar den Hut zu dem Mut.

Was kann passieren. Ein guter Abschluss in der Gesellenprüfung müsste reichen einige Fachfächer zu bestehen. 
Diese müssten nicht mehr in einem Meistervorbereitungskurs besucht werden.
Das müsste ist so eine Sache, es besteht ja keine Pflicht.

Sicher Teil 3 + 4 wird so nicht zu bestehen sein, auch nicht Teil 1, zu dem ja noch die Kalkulation gehört.
Ich selbst war zu "feige" die Elektrotechnikermeisterprüfung abzulegen, obwohl ich schon eine Meisterprüfung im E-Handwerk bestanden hatte.
Heute ist es egal, der Technikerabschluss macht das wohl wieder wett, trotzdem ärgert es noch.

Versuch es, mehr als schiefgehen kann es nicht.
Auch wenn nur ein Fach bestanden wird, das musst du nicht mehr wiederholen. (Zählt 5 Jahre)


----------

